# Picture of DOTTY the spaniel cockapoos???



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She has a smoothie face like Ruth's Lola Bear!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is she F1 ???


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

beautiful...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re Dotty*



wilfiboy said:


> Is she F1 ???


Apparently she is F1 I am very confused as she looks like a full spaniel


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pretty little girl. Such a sweetie.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

She looks the same as my cockapoo. The only evidence of poodle is the long legs and possibly the longer snout. Some people think he's a miniture red setter!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

aww she took after her mama! She's gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She is really gorgeous, love her colour 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes both Lola and Chester have the smoother faces, so it is possible for an F1 to look like this (I think they both are), I would say Dotty does have quite a thick wavy coat though so may look more Cockerpoo'ish in time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Her coat will get there. She's gorgeous. Lola and Chester are F1 and have smooth faces, Dawn is right. Definitely possible. Lovely doggy xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Deb love your new, what a colour .. please can I add her to my catalogue, I think you have my email address xxx

I would have said an F2 throwback cocker type if I had to guess or and F1B (cockapoo x cocker spaniel breeding) but we are not guessing she is an F1 and as we all know they come in all shapes, sizes and coat textures for all mixes .....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this Poo no.2 ? I must have missed this. Congratulations, Dotty is very pretty.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Is this Poo no.2 ? I must have missed this. Congratulations, Dotty is very pretty.


You lot are not reading the original posts properly!! Oh, just realised was on another thread, Dotty is owned by someone else.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> You lot are not reading the original posts properly!! Oh, just realised was on another thread, Dotty is owned by someone else.


Sorry Miss!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sorry Miss!


LOL, added extra bit as realised you couldn't have known just from this thread!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cutie!! She looks so sweet


----------

